

Ask HN: Existing Civil Fee/Fine Payments Need Innovation - bbissoon

Quick Question: How many readers have spent a night in jail, justly or unjustly?<p>Edit: I&#x27;ve read some comments and you&#x27;re not reading the question fully.<p>What were your experiences paying the fines?<p>If there was any fees&#x2F;fine involved, was it reasonable and what city?<p>Was it a simple process?<p>Were there outside fees associated with paying the fines?<p>Did you go to a website or pay at the court house?<p>Thanks.
======
up_and_up
Yes, following a non-violent protest.

The police charged a group of us (with batons out etc), punched and tackled me
and threw me in a paddy wagon. After a good cop/bad cop type interview I sat
in jail all night.

I ended up only having like a $300 fine for a traffic violation or something
since I was on my bike.

This happened in Santa Cruz, CA in 2001.

~~~
bbissoon
Did you pay this fee online or at an establishment?

Could you pay down this fee or was it all due at one time?

------
pavel_lishin
> _How many readers have spent a night in jail, justly or unjustly?_

Probably more than you expect.

> _What were your experiences paying the fines, if there was any fees /fine
> involved, was it reasonable and what city?_

This almost certainly varies quite a bit from place to place. Contact a
lawyer; if you spend just one night behind bars, you can probably afford to at
least talk to one about your situation.

~~~
bbissoon
This is a question for experiences paying the fine, not so much for advice.

I've added to the question to make it clear.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Ooh, that's much clearer; I thought you were asking for advice on what to do
:)

I don't remember the particulars of my run-ins with the law, but I wish you
luck!

------
duncan_bayne
Nope, sorry. If there's any consolation to be had, you're in fine company:

[http://www.thesmokinggun.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/...](http://www.thesmokinggun.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/670xX/photos/gatesmug.jpg)

